# Notebook keyboard locked?



## MRCL (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey all
I have a very weird problem... started with me having my notebook (Asus N61J series) in bed and me falling asleep. I somehow must have pressed some keys in my sleep, because now the keyboard seems locked. What does that mean you say?

- If I press any letter, nothing happens, and a klicking sound is audible
- FN-key works, the other functions do work, too
- If I want to log on, I can type in the password like normal
- Now the rather strange thing: If I press the Windows-key plus a letter for about three seconds, it writes that letter.

I'm confused. I've looked in several forums, googled my ass off, but nothing helped. I:
- took out the battery, pressed the start button a few times as mentioned in one forum
- saw a lock symbol that was glowing, turns out it was for the numeric keyboard somehow. I was able to make that lock glow no more.


Any ideas? 

Edit: External keyboard has the same effect. Oh what I found out is that when I press a letter key for like two to three seconds, it does type it. Including that klicking sound, and very slow.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2010)

i think theres an autolock feature on the laptop. or maybe you "spilled" something onto the keyboard. try pressing and holding the Fn key ot the lock key(if you have one).


----------



## MRCL (Aug 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i think theres an autolock feature on the laptop. or maybe you "spilled" something onto the keyboard. try pressing and holding the Fn key ot the lock key(if you have one).



I didn't spill anything, I must have pressed some keys in my sleep. And it doesn't have a lock-key...


----------



## Kreij (Aug 8, 2010)

Threaten it with your assault rifle. 

Almost sounds like it's so busy doing something that it's taking forever to handle the keyboard input. Although if the function keys work normally... (shrug)


----------



## MRCL (Aug 8, 2010)

I try now via system restore. Hopefully that helps. But I still wonder what the hell happened.

Edit: It did in fact help. Keyboard is back to normal. Weird.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 8, 2010)

FN+F1, maybe?

Function Keys: 
Fn+F1 Suspend switch 
Fn+F2 WLAN switch 
Fn+F3 Access to the E-mail 
Fn+F4 Access to the Internet 
Fn+F5 Brightness down 
Fn+F6 Brightness up 
Fn+F7 LCD on/off 
Fn+F8 LCD/CRT switch display 
Fn+F9 TouchPad Lock 
Fn+F10 Volume on/mute 
Fn+F11 Volume down 
Fn+F12 Volume up 
Fn+Ins Numeric Key Pad on/off 
Fn+Num Lk: Scroll Lock on/off 
Fn+Del Scroll Lock on/off 
Fn+Space Power 4Gear 
Fn+C Splendid 
Fn+V: Life Frame 
Fn+ ↑ Stop 
Fn+ ↓ Play/Pause 
Fn+ ← Skip to Previous Track 
Fn+ → Skip to Next Track


----------



## MRCL (Aug 8, 2010)

95Viper said:


> FN+F1, maybe?
> 
> Function Keys:
> Fn+F1 Suspend switch
> ...



I FN'ed every key on that keyboard. I think it must be some kind of key combination that locks and unlocks the keyboard. But I found nothing.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 8, 2010)

Question answers, please.

Does it boot into windows?
Are the keys locked, so as, you cannot get to the bios?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

my guess is either somethings up with the FN key, or somethings lagging the PC so bad its not noticing the inputs - how does it behave in safe mode, with an external keyboard?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, the reason I asked the questions are:
If it is booting into windows, it might have to do with sticky or filter keys in the accessibility options.
You know, like tapping the left shift key five times in a row.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 8, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Question answers, please.
> 
> Does it boot into windows?
> Are the keys locked, so as, you cannot get to the bios?



As I said in my first post, anything before logging in works. Just after I have typed in the password, it locks up.



Mussels said:


> my guess is either somethings up with the FN key, or somethings lagging the PC so bad its not noticing the inputs - how does it behave in safe mode, with an external keyboard?



External keyboard had no effect. Dunno in Safe Mode, I made a syystem restore, and that worked...


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 8, 2010)

MRCL said:


> As I said in my first post, anything before logging in works. Just after I have typed in the password, it locks up.
> 
> 
> 
> External keyboard had no effect. Dunno in Safe Mode, I made a syystem restore, and that worked...




Sorry, I missed that in the first post, but glad you fixed it.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you able to tell if it was related to FilterKeys?

Anyway glad you got it fixed.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 8, 2010)

temp02 said:


> Are you able to tell if it was related to FilterKeys?
> 
> Anyway glad you got it fixed.



This could very well be the case. 



> Filter Keys ignores keyboard input unless the key is held down for a significant period of time, and is triggered when you hold down a key, such as shift, for 8 seconds.


 --> exactly what was happening.

I read about FilterKeys somewhere, but deemed it irrelevant... well


----------

